# Slow network speed on one of interfaces



## alex-t (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi!

I have fanless pc like this. It has two identical realtek ethernet NICs, re0 - external, re1 - internal.

Network speed on re0 seems normal, and files downloaded from internet with speed, which provider declare (7-8 megabyes per second).

But speed on internal realtek device is about 1 megabyte per second, which is really slow.
I do not configure any shaper or complicated firewall rules. Load averages when I load file 0.25,  0.21,  0.11 (or less), so CPU not overloaded.
I simple copy file via sshfs to/from my linux pc. 

If I use instead this FreeBSD-minipc router DIR-615, using network cable I can download files from internet with speed 7-8 megabytes per second, so problem not in my linux pc.
I'm trying also insert switch between linux pc and freebsd pc, but no changes.

How check why speed is lower than it must be?

`ifconfig -a`

```
re0: flags=28943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,PPROMISC> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether <mac1>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
re1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8209b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
        ether <mac2>
        inet <internal ip> netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast <internal broadcast>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        groups: lo
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether <wlan mac>
        inet <wlan ip> netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast <wlan broadcast>
        groups: wlan
        ssid <ssid> channel 1 (2412 MHz 11g ht/20) bssid <bssid>
        regdomain 108 indoor ecm authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
        deftxkey 3 TKIP 2:128-bit TKIP 3:128-bit txpower 20 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8 shortgi -uapsd wme burst
        dtimperiod 1 -dfs
        parent interface: ath0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11ng <hostap>
        status: running
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1480
        options=80000<LINKSTATE>
        inet <external ip> --> <external gw> netmask 0xffffffff
        groups: tun
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        Opened by PID 738
```

`pciconf -lvc`


```
re0@pci0:1:0:0: class=0x020000 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8168 subvendor=0x10ec subdevice=0x0123
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint MSI 1 max data 128(128)
                 max read 4096
                 link x1(x1) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1) ClockPM disabled
    cap 11[b0] = MSI-X supports 4 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x20[0x0], PBA in map 0x20[0x800]
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 2 corrected
    ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 01000000684ce000
re1@pci0:2:0:0: class=0x020000 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8168 subvendor=0x10ec subdevice=0x0123
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint MSI 1 max data 128(128)
                 max read 4096
                 link x1(x1) speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1) ClockPM disabled
    cap 11[b0] = MSI-X supports 4 messages, enabled
                 Table in map 0x20[0x0], PBA in map 0x20[0x800]
    cap 03[d0] = VPD
    ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 2 corrected
    ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
    ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 01000000684ce000
```


----------



## alex-t (Jun 16, 2021)

It was hardware problem, not related to FreeBSD. Thread closed.


----------

